# Shooting glasses for an eye glass wearer?



## prof_fate

I wear glasses, have since I was young and not gonna go to contacts.
I need shooting glasses and have tried a pair or two at Dicks and wasn't impressed with the fit, the yellow/amber ones were kinda cool though.

So, first question is a general one - clear or tinted glasses and why?

Second, if you wear glasses what shooting glasses do you use?


----------



## Azermiath

Well my local glasses dealer sells prescription glasses that you add to cardboard sides to for shooting. Here they will run me $185 but that will depend on your area.

Most people want Yellow, Orange, Pink(Vermillion) lenses for better target aquision but it all depends on your prefernce. Color will help make the targets "pop" out and clear up the sight picture that you are seeing.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

oakley and revision and a few other name brand ballistic sunglass makers also make rx versions


----------



## Bulldog

Have you considered the safety glass that are big enough to fit over your regular glasses?

Safety Glasses

^ they even have ballistic style safety glasses instead of just the industrial safety glasses.


----------



## LeoM

Amber helps brighten low light conditions
Rose makes better contrast between the black and buff colors of a regulation target
Light violet makes a green background grey out to see a trap bird better in front of trees.
As a glasses wearer, I have perscription shooting glasses. There is a company named DECOT HY WAD that makes prescription shooting glass frames that the lenses snap in and out without tools. I bought a kit that has clear, amber, rose and violet sets of lenses all ground to my prescription. I do not have the bifocal ground into shooting glasses. The kit I bought comes in a case that holds the frames and the lens sets in scratch free pockets. NOT cheap, but you are equiped for everything, and the quality is very satisfying. DECOT HYWAD has a web site. Good Luck


----------



## prof_fate

I don't think I want to spend what a pair of prescription shooting glasses would cost - i wear progressive trifocals and anything less than the best lenses are thick, and heavy. If it gets hot like most any summer I sweat and they slide down my face. Years ago when I did shooting I had access to cheap, one prescription, ANSI safety glasses through work (under $40 complete)

There are lots of choices on that link so I'll check them out and hit up a few more stores to try some on.


----------



## Packard

I find that yellow and amber increase the contrast in a scene and make it easier to see the bullseye.

I will be ordering new "shooting" glasses tomorrow (on line from bestbuyeyeglasses.com). These will be no-line trifocals. The bottom section will be for reading. The middle section (which is 50% of the lens area) will be for distance (driving) and the top section will be for shooting. I find that I scrunch my head forward and am viewing the sights with my top portion of the eyeglasses. To check this I put masking tape over the bottom 2/3s of the lens when I went shooting last time. 

I used to buy from Eyebuydirect.com and was very happy with their products, but they won't tint trifocals and they won't put the "computer" correction at the top so I am trying the bestbuyeyeglasses.com. They said they will do these things. I got my new prescription yesterday. If you are going to shop on line you need to get the prescription and the "pupilary distance". The optomitrist or opthamologist will not give you the pupilary distance. The eyeglass store usually does this. I went to the mall for the first prescription and the optomitrist was associated with a eye glass store so I was able to get the pupliary distance that way.

There is serious money to be saved. A pair of bifocal Wayfarers from the mall store cost over $450.00. From Eyebuydirect.com the copycat Wayfarers (with spring hinges) was $90.00.

It will cost more from bestbuyoptical.com because they sell the real Wayfarers, and not copycats. I will let you know how this works out.

The advantage of the trifocals is that I will be wearing them all the time so I will be "shooting ready" at all times. I will get both a tinted pair and a clear pair. It should cost about $150.00 to $160.00 for the tinted; a little cheaper for the clear.


----------



## prof_fate

First, I need plastic (yuk) or titanium frames or my temples/hair turn green when I sweat. Plastc is cheap, but ugly. Titanium is never cheap.
I've been to many places for glasses over the years and there are many many variables out there. Lenses being the biggest one. My insurance pays every other year for some of it, but only at certain places. The changed when I got my last glasses and the new place used different brand/type of lenses and WOW, what a difference in how much less distortion there was, say when driving and looking down at the radio or walking and glancing down at curbs and such.
Then my puppy chewed them....so I needed glasses in an hour and insurance wasn't paying anyway so off to the mall, lenscrafters I think. Not cheap but the best pair of glasses I've ever had. The lenses are about 1/2 to 2/3 as thick as the best ones i've had till now. thinner glass means less distortion, brighter view, fewer reflections.

I'll check out your suggestions - since they won't be every day wear and we're talking, what, $75 or so, that might be doable.

Thanks!


----------



## Packard

prof_fate said:


> ...First, I need plastic (yuk)...


From my experience the resin glasses are far more durable than the wire ones. The spring hinges are very nice too. But they need not seem cheap. Bausch and Lomb makes the Wayfarers which are classic and do not look cheap (and the real deal is not cheap) and Persol is a French maker of fine glasses and almost all of their glasses are plastic and they range form about $150.00 to $350.00 (plus the cost of the lens), so don't think that plastic = cheap.

Some of the knockoffs are very convincing and quite well made. I've had good luck with the Wayfarer lookalikes.

Good glasses make a world of difference.


----------



## DWARREN123

I have to use safety glasses at work so I use them. As for tint, certain tints are for certain situations such as yellow is what I use for Trap/Skeet in sunlight. Mostly I like clear lens. 
Eye and ear protection is extremly important so go with good equipment. :mrgreen:


----------



## SteelSlicer

I searched shooting glasses on google, and every respectable entry I found said you want glasses that meet ANSI spec Z87.1, which is the same spec as industrial safety glasses. Part of that spec is it shields the sides, and it resists impact and shattering. I'm a machinist and wear safety glasses all the time at work. They make decent ones that fit over prescription glasses, or you can get prescription glasses that meet the spec in reading, distance, bifocal, trifocal, whatever you need (and can pay for). Just don't scrimp, I've worn them for 25 years, and have had to replace a number of glasses with a big scratch or burn on them, but they saved my eyes. And yes, some of those gave me pretty painful cuts or burns on my face, but again, the only problem with my eyes is old age.


----------



## usmcj

I'm not an advocate special shooting glasses for personal protection training with a handgun. Most any other competition, or range outing, is a different story. I wear tri-focals with lines, and train with 'em as well. My prescription glasses are polycarbonate, and conform to the ANSI ratings for safety glasses. I don't want to find myself in a situation where I have to change glasses to be effective.


----------



## chessail77

I too had my prescription glasses made to conform to safety standards and train with them.....JJ


----------



## Bisley

I wear my regular prescription glasses, or a pair of off-the-shelf reading glasses.


----------

